# School nurses and paramedics revive 7 year old in cardiac arrest



## Tincanfireman (Dec 24, 2009)

Great story, especially today...

*BOSTON —  Quick-thinking school nurses and paramedics are being credited with saving the life of a 7-year-old boy who went into cardiac arrest after choking on food during a school Christmas party.*

*Read the story here*


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 24, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> Great story, especially today...
> 
> *BOSTON —  Quick-thinking school nurses and paramedics are being credited with saving the life of a 7-year-old boy who went into cardiac arrest after choking on food during a school Christmas party.*
> 
> *Read the story here*



Those are usually good saves if caught early. Nice save!


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 24, 2009)

Field save, yes. Was his brain saved? Who knows. I certainly hope so! 

The story is pretty thin on details, so... I'll leave it at that.


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 24, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> Field save, yes. Was his brain saved? Who knows. I certainly hope so!
> 
> The story is pretty thin on details, so... I'll leave it at that.



Awww, come on! It's Christmas. Every quick action choking turned arrest I've had in the field was a good save so I'm being optimistic that it was! That's why I love them first responders so much. ^_^


----------



## Aidey (Dec 24, 2009)

I really wish someone would educate journalists on the difference between cardiac arrest and a "heart attack". 

/nitpick


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aidey said:


> I really wish someone would educate journalists on the difference between cardiac arrest and a "heart attack".
> 
> /nitpick



I agree


----------



## kittaypie (Dec 24, 2009)

wait, heart attack??


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 24, 2009)

I wonder what I would do on this scene.  Attempt to clear airway, use direct laryngoscopy.  Bottom line, how long would you spend on scene until you loaded and went.


----------



## kittaypie (Dec 24, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I wonder what I would do on this scene.  Attempt to clear airway, use direct laryngoscopy.  Bottom line, how long would you spend on scene until you loaded and went.



i would load as soon as i was able to secure an airway.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 24, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> i would load as soon as i was able to secure an airway.



I would do the same, I wanted to get other people's opinion.  Its hard working airway stuff bouncing around in the back.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 24, 2009)

journalists know crap.  heart attack??? wish the writer coiuld recognize the signs.


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Dec 25, 2009)

What a great gift for the parents to have there son still around for X-Mas.
Great Work by the paramedics!
I hope they did revive him in time.



Aidey said:


> I really wish someone would educate journalists on the difference between cardiac arrest and a "heart attack".
> 
> /nitpick



Not just journalists but the general public. 

I heard quite a few people go, Oh so and so dies of a heart attack and I reply, no I'm pretty sure they died of cardiac arrest and they are like what's the difference.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 25, 2009)

I saw a headline the other day that was something like "Cause of death thought to be cardiac arrest". 

Well no duh. Everyone dies of cardiac arrest, the question is what caused the cardiac arrest!


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 25, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Well no duh. Everyone dies of cardiac arrest, the question is what caused the cardiac arrest!


The best I heard was "severe cardiac arrest". This line was in a movie though, not in the news...


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2009)

Or CNN talking about Michael Jackson.... "He was suffering from Cardiac Arrest... which is a serious medical condition"


----------



## firecoins (Dec 26, 2009)

oh come on!  I have been in cardiac arrest for 3 years and haven't had a problem.  

According to the NY post/Daily News, Sean Avery has been a pro hockey player playing with cardiac arrest since the 07/08 playoffs.  They said he died of it actually.   He looks good for a dead guy.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 26, 2009)

firecoins said:


> oh come on!  I have been in cardiac arrest for 3 years and haven't had a problem.
> 
> According to the NY post/Daily News, Sean Avery has been a pro hockey player playing with cardiac arrest since the 07/08 playoffs.  They said he died of it actually.   He looks good for a dead guy.


Zombies...


----------



## ethorp (Dec 26, 2009)

firecoins said:


> oh come on!  I have been in cardiac arrest for 3 years and haven't had a problem.
> 
> According to the NY post/Daily News, Sean Avery has been a pro hockey player playing with cardiac arrest since the 07/08 playoffs.  They said he died of it actually.   He looks good for a dead guy.



do you put the pads on your self when you get to work every day?


----------



## CAOX3 (Dec 26, 2009)

Good news around the holidays.

Well done!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 26, 2009)

firecoins said:


> According to the NY post/Daily News, Sean Avery has been a pro hockey player playing with cardiac arrest since the 07/08 playoffs.  They said he died of it actually.   He looks good for a dead guy.



The dude probably need like an extention cord for his ICD man it must be going off 24/7


----------



## So. IL Medic (Dec 28, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I would do the same, I wanted to get other people's opinion.  Its hard working airway stuff bouncing around in the back.



In this case, I would agree to get a patent airway established before loading unless I couldn't get it quickly. Then load and keep trying. For arrests scenarios in general, I initially work it where the patient lies first - meaning monitor/defib, airway, IV, first round of drugs then go.


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 12, 2010)

Chalk up another one for the good guys...good save.


----------

